# Questions for the ladies



## budgetprepp-n

Hi,
I bleave that when the dust starts to settle after TSHTF and most of the bad guys got what they had coming 
that trading will start to happen. People will get to know each others names and once again they will trust 
each other just like they did the last time there was a governmental reset. My question is about feminine products 
But I'm talking about conformist items like good smelling shampoo stuff for your hair nail polish You know the stuff we men love to make fun of but also love to see you wear it. After 90% women have had to do without some of this stuff do you think it will carry a good value for trading? And any suggestions? Lipstick? 

If times were tough post SHTF and I found a sweet smelling bottle of shampoo that I knew would make my wife happy and in a better mood with some trading that shampoo would come home with me. --and some homemade wine-


----------



## indie

You'd probably do a more brisk trade in practical items, but I imagine once things settled down again, frou frou things would probably be well received. I think basic hygiene items, including shampoo, would be sought after, but also think about things like bolts of high quality fabric, needles, thread, knitting and crochet supplies, spinning items, etc. etc.


----------



## Fuzzee

Now I'm not a woman of course, but I think if you wanted to stock up on sweet smelling bar soap, there'd be no problem trading with it. Women are always going to need it and men and women both don't like a smelly woman. Where as we men can just go, "Eh, I'm a man baby, and I smell like one." We'll bath with blood and dirt. :mrgreen:


----------



## TheSurvivalistGirl

I am more of a tomboy, but I do know that as of right now, I am stocking up on coconut oil to use in my survival hygiene staple- BECAUSE one of the most important (and most overlooked) parts of survival is keeping your sanity, and I know that when I am stressed out, smelling bad WILL NOT help! I say that good smelling things will be a huge thing to keep us "human".


----------



## PaulS

The basic cleanliness items are (or should be) part of every kit. I don't use perfumed soaps - I use liquid dish detergent. It is made to clean oil and dirt quickly and rinse off easily. I use it for body wash and shampoo and I have for decades. It is biodegradable, has no added scent (unless you buy the scented variety), and it is disinfectant. You can even kill lice with it in strong enough solutions. 

It stores easily and for extended periods of time as long as it is unopened and not diluted.


----------



## dannydefense

Do the new world a favor and let the superficial items fade away that make billions while convincing young women that they're only worth as much as they look (according to a particular pattern, misleading all kinds of people into thinking they're not as beautiful as they really are).

Trade in food, trade in skills, trade in necessities and most of all we need a few people to learn how to make arrows because eventually the ammunition will run out.  Learn how to blacksmith!


----------



## TheSurvivalistGirl

Absolutely, skills are much more important... I just think that it will help. Humans need down time, relaxation (which will be few, far and in between) and aromatherapy in any way is beneficial. Not saying that it is essential, I just know that to me, I will want to have some, especially if/when things go to shit..

I am not superficial by any means, either.


----------



## PaulS

Just remember - those fragrances make it easier for men to track you......


----------



## TheSurvivalistGirl

I dont plan on spraying coconut from my BUM Paul!! lol

Kidding! but in the event of SHTF, I most likely will not be busting out the coconut smells until I am good and safe.


----------



## tirednurse

budgetprepp-n said:


> Hi,
> I bleave that when the dust starts to settle after TSHTF and most of the bad guys got what they had coming
> that trading will start to happen. People will get to know each others names and once again they will trust
> each other just like they did the last time there was a governmental reset. My question is about feminine products
> But I'm talking about conformist items like good smelling shampoo stuff for your hair nail polish You know the stuff we men love to make fun of but also love to see you wear it. After 90% women have had to do without some of this stuff do you think it will carry a good value for trading? And any suggestions? Lipstick?
> 
> If times were tough post SHTF and I found a sweet smelling bottle of shampoo that I knew would make my wife happy and in a better mood with some trading that shampoo would come home with me. --and some homemade wine-


I personally store a bunch of stuff like this. simple bar soap, shampoo conditioners, and house hold cleaners to. luxury items that just make sense to me are deoderant for all just because it make us feel more human not to stink. 
Also lots of lotions and thick creams. I think these are important because our skin is our biggest defense against infection. dry cracked skin is not only uncomfortable but can lead to skin infections like cellulitis which if not treated could potentially kill. yes even a skin infection can kill. I see it all the time even when we have all the knowledge and medication we do now. a skin infection will continue to get worse and make open sores, which are even bigger portals of infection entering our sysytem and possibly causing sepsis that will kill if you are without medical assistance. 
got to protect ourselves in any way we can right?


----------



## dannydefense

TheSurvivalistGirl said:


> Absolutely, skills are much more important... I just think that it will help. Humans need down time, relaxation (which will be few, far and in between) and aromatherapy in any way is beneficial.


Hippie. 

In all seriousness, I have to agree (with the hippie). I find aromatherapy very relaxing; the smell of the fire, especially when the smoke works its way in to your clothes, and definitely the smell of bacon hanging over the coals... makes me want to go outside and build a fire right now just thinking about it.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

PaulS said:


> The basic cleanliness items are (or should be) part of every kit. I don't use perfumed soaps - I use liquid dish detergent. It is made to clean oil and dirt quickly and rinse off easily. I use it for body wash and shampoo and I have for decades. It is biodegradable, has no added scent (unless you buy the scented variety), and it is disinfectant. You can even kill lice with it in strong enough solutions.
> 
> It stores easily and for extended periods of time as long as it is unopened and not diluted.


Do you dilute it for use as a shampoo? I've known for years that shampoo and dish soap, along with the trendy "body washes" are eseentially, chemical clones, but everytime I have tried to use dish soap for shampoo it has reulted in some serious danfruff/dry scalp issues.


----------



## kevincali

I agree that we should stock "comfort" items. I have stocked razors, shaving cream, toothpaste etc. I do have a lot of bar soap. But if SHTF for an extended period, and I ran out of soap, I have a yucca tree that can be soap. You take the leaf, break the outer layer between 2 rocks, dunk it in water, and work with it. It suds up, and the leaf acts like a scrubber. I've tried it on my hands only, and its works ok. It smells "green" and earthy, but isn't an all too bad smell. Better then BO lol. It should still allow you to blend in with other people post SHTF. If everyone is smelling like butt, and you smell like berries, someone will notice. Better to smell neutral. A little stinky, but not squeaky clean  

But honestly. As long as I'm at home, I'll try to stay clean. If I'm out and about (unlikely unless I HAVE to, say in a bread line to get my half a slice to blend in) I probably won't clean up for a couple days or so before. My only concern is of I take a bath, and some unexpected visitor comes by. If I'm clean smelling, they'll know I have a way to clean up. Wether it's water, soap, deodorant. 



I


----------



## Rob Roy

I can't believe I didn't really think about this before. That's an amazing concept! Not just the soap and shampoo basics that are being mentioned, but the would-be luxury items like nail polish and perfume the OP mentioned.

Women have power when they choose to embrace it and it comes from femininity, which can be enhanced with such products, regardless of the reason we've come to accept.

I'd wager that a woman who had her eyes on a particular person, or just wanted to reconnect with her _old world ways_ would 'pay' dearly for a fluffer (foo foo product).


----------



## DoubleA

Hand sanitizer. Good for more than just hands. No water required,


----------



## PaulS

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Do you dilute it for use as a shampoo? I've known for years that shampoo and dish soap, along with the trendy "body washes" are eseentially, chemical clones, but everytime I have tried to use dish soap for shampoo it has reulted in some serious danfruff/dry scalp issues.


I don't dilute it at all. It takes very little - less than with shampoo. If you use it for a couple of months the dry scalp will disappear. Your body learns to produce the oils it is supposed to naturally if you don't use the shampoos and conditioners that have oil in them. I always thought it was silly to wash your hair to get the oil out of it and then oil it to make it look "healthy".

Now I am not a dermatologist and I imagine there are folks that would be sensitive to the detergents but if you are you could add some glycerine from the drugstore to the dish soap and then balance the PH using baking soda or vinegar as needed. If your skin is healthy you should be fine with it as it comes out of the bottle.


----------



## shotlady

I prep comfort items and enough for trade after wards. dollar store is epic for this type of stuff. I do prep my custom Jocelyn joseph cosmetics for myself, well because I can... nail polish, blush, lip stick. oil of olay.... dollar store has blush and eyeshadow. wouldn't be bad to buy a bit of that for bartering. wimmin types may not have 2 pennies to rub together but they will be sporting mary kay all day long. I have purchased enough of a bit of everything, for wimmin types and men, hand tools. yes, I brought enough for the class. it is my plan to be a merchant as the dust settles.


----------



## PaulS

Shotlady, as always you amaze me with your forethought. I just want you to get out of LA and California before anything goes down!


----------



## LuckyClover

budgetprepp-n said:


> Hi,
> I bleave that when the dust starts to settle after TSHTF and most of the bad guys got what they had coming
> that trading will start to happen. People will get to know each others names and once again they will trust
> each other just like they did the last time there was a governmental reset. My question is about feminine products
> But I'm talking about conformist items like good smelling shampoo stuff for your hair nail polish You know the stuff we men love to make fun of but also love to see you wear it. After 90% women have had to do without some of this stuff do you think it will carry a good value for trading? And any suggestions? Lipstick?
> 
> If times were tough post SHTF and I found a sweet smelling bottle of shampoo that I knew would make my wife happy and in a better mood with some trading that shampoo would come home with me. --and some homemade wine-


I have always been more of a Tomboy. I don't get my nails done, most of the time they are dirty from digging in my garden and from digging for worms to put on the end of my line.
For the past 2 years I have gotten a job where I work in the public and I must say that I have wore makeup everyday and fixed my hair everyday. Oh except for my days off when I don't have to go anywhere I just give it a break. So if SHTF was to happen it wouldn't bother me. I wouldn't seek out makeup and pretty items, I do wonder how those females would handle not having a manicure, pedicure, or even their weekly massage would effect them. I have not even went to a hair dresser in 5 years. I cut my own hair, people even comment "How do you cut the back of your hair" I say very carefully.. If it isn't perfect, Oh well, I can't see it.. LOL
So in all honesty, as long as I have dirt to dig in and grow my garden and a pole to fish, I'm happy.. The fancy things in life are a luxury that I can actually live without. That is exactly what it is, a luxury, why waste my money on that when I can purchase rice and beans for survival. That is more important then my nails.


----------



## LuckyClover

*Make Your Own Natural Deodorant*
Written by Jonathan Dick

Making your own deodorant is a great way to save money and become more self-sufficient. Instead of paying a couple dollars for a stick of deodorant at the store, you can spend pennies and make your own at home that works just as well.

Follow the directions below for recipes on homemade deodorant in a stick or spray bottle. Hopefully, they keep you fresh and smelling clean!

Homemade Deodorant Recipe

You'll need:
• 1/2 Cup Coconut Oil
• 1/2 Cup Baking Soda
How to make your own deodorant• 1 ½ Tbl Beeswax Pellets
• 1/2 Cup Cornstarch
• A Double Boiler
• Empty Deodorant Tube

- How to Make Your Own Toothpaste -

Directions:
1. Add coconut oil and beeswax pellets into a small saucepan
2. Slowly melt the contents over very low heat.
3. While the contents are slowly melting, be sure that your old deodorant tube is empty and washed out.
3. Once the contents are melted, remove from heat and add baking soda and corn starch. Mix with spoon until smooth and creamy.
4. Add essential oils or scents as desired at this point and mix well.
5. Pour the mixture into the old deodorant tube and allow to settle and solidify.

No Heat Required Homemade Deodorant Recipe

You'll need:
• 6 Tbl Coconut Oil
• 1/4 Cup Baking Soda
• 1/4 Cup Cornstarch
• Glass Jar

Directions:
1. Mix the baking soda and cornstarch together in a medium-sized mixing bowl.
2. Mash in coconut oil with a fork until it's mixed well.
3. Add oils or scents as desired.
4. Store in a small glass jar or old deodorant tube if you prefer.

- 8 Interesting Uses for Mason Jars -

Spray-On Deodorant Recipe

You'll need:
• 1/2 cup Witch Hazel
• 1/4 cup Aloe Vera Gel
• 1/4 tsp Baking Soda

Directions:
1. Add all contents into a spray bottle and shake well before use.

Tips for Homemade Deodorant Use

Give it a few days. You've probably been using chemically-packed deodorants for years. Give it a few days for your body to adjust to the less-harsh homemade deodorant.

If it's too itchy? If you have very sensitive skin, you may notice that the homemade deodorant is itchy at times. If that's the case, ease up on the baking soda in your recipes. Instead, add a little more cornstarch to the equation. By adding less baking soda, the deodorant will become less cakey and won't be as itchy.

What advice do you have? Comment below to give us your advice and how homemade deodorants have been for you.


----------



## shotlady

remember to eat your spinach too, when I used to be a nurse we'd give spinach pills to patients in the locked psych ward. I don't know the science around it, but definitely eat your spinach!


----------



## Vagabond

You know, this thread has merit. Collecting even the hotel single serving shampoos, soaps etc. could open up for trades in a shtf scenario that might otherwise have been a no go.


----------



## Vagabond

Glad other guys posted here, didn't want to walk away feeling like a creep...


----------



## Mish

This thread just made me think about stocking up on chapstick!! hehe I can't live without it!! I have an addiction!


----------



## shotlady

Mish said:


> This thread just made me think about stocking up on chapstick!! hehe I can't live without it!! I have an addiction!


hahaha Mish are you the rare person who can finish a tube of chap stick before you loose it? they should give awards for that


----------



## Mish

shotlady said:


> hahaha Mish are you the rare person who can finish a tube of chap stick before you loose it? they should give awards for that


Oh, no, no!! I am constantly buying packs!! One of my problems is, I can't stand other people using my chapstick!! I mean even my own family! lol My son is always using mine and it grosses me out, so I open another one. I have deep rooted Chapstick issues! hehe 
I just counted and I have 10 Chapsticks in the house right now. 5 I didn't open yet and 5 scattered about in rooms and car.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

I am stocking stuff up for trading that is cheap while I can get it.
There will be people at every level some will have a lot and will trade for luxury items and some will just want basis stuff to survive


----------



## shotlady

spending 50 dollars at the local dollar store is definitely a good start, hair rubber bands, brushes, combs, blush, eyeshadow. I don't know how well lipsticks keep. those are basic and wouldn't take up much space.


----------



## paraquack

Lucky which recipe is for toothpaste?


----------



## paraquack

LuckyClover said:


> *Make Your Own Natural Deodorant*
> Written by Jonathan Dick
> 
> Making your own deodorant is a great way to save money and become more self-sufficient. Instead of paying a couple dollars for a stick of deodorant at the store, you can spend pennies and make your own at home that works just as well.
> 
> Follow the directions below for recipes on homemade deodorant in a stick or spray bottle. Hopefully, they keep you fresh and smelling clean!
> 
> Homemade Deodorant Recipe
> 
> You'll need:
> • 1/2 Cup Coconut Oil
> • 1/2 Cup Baking Soda
> How to make your own deodorant• 1 ½ Tbl Beeswax Pellets
> • 1/2 Cup Cornstarch
> • A Double Boiler
> • Empty Deodorant Tube
> 
> - How to Make Your Own Toothpaste -
> 
> Directions:
> 1. Add coconut oil and beeswax pellets into a small saucepan
> 2. Slowly melt the contents over very low heat.
> 3. While the contents are slowly melting, be sure that your old deodorant tube is empty and washed out.
> 3. Once the contents are melted, remove from heat and add baking soda and corn starch. Mix with spoon until smooth and creamy.
> 4. Add essential oils or scents as desired at this point and mix well.
> 5. Pour the mixture into the old deodorant tube and allow to settle and solidify.
> 
> No Heat Required Homemade Deodorant Recipe
> 
> You'll need:
> • 6 Tbl Coconut Oil
> • 1/4 Cup Baking Soda
> • 1/4 Cup Cornstarch
> • Glass Jar
> 
> Directions:
> 1. Mix the baking soda and cornstarch together in a medium-sized mixing bowl.
> 2. Mash in coconut oil with a fork until it's mixed well.
> 3. Add oils or scents as desired.
> 4. Store in a small glass jar or old deodorant tube if you prefer.
> 
> - 8 Interesting Uses for Mason Jars -
> 
> Spray-On Deodorant Recipe
> 
> You'll need:
> • 1/2 cup Witch Hazel
> • 1/4 cup Aloe Vera Gel
> • 1/4 tsp Baking Soda
> 
> Directions:
> 1. Add all contents into a spray bottle and shake well before use.
> 
> Tips for Homemade Deodorant Use
> 
> Give it a few days. You've probably been using chemically-packed deodorants for years. Give it a few days for your body to adjust to the less-harsh homemade deodorant.
> 
> If it's too itchy? If you have very sensitive skin, you may notice that the homemade deodorant is itchy at times. If that's the case, ease up on the baking soda in your recipes. Instead, add a little more cornstarch to the equation. By adding less baking soda, the deodorant will become less cakey and won't be as itchy.
> 
> What advice do you have? Comment below to give us your advice and how homemade deodorants have been for you.


Lucky which recipe is for toothpaste?


----------



## GTGallop

After we weathered 14 days w/o electricity and storm damage, all my wife wanted was (in this order)
1. A nice hot bath and to shave her legs (even though we had gas hot water and it stayed on).
2. A steak - a big freaking medium rare steak (We ate Italian the first night but a month later she got that steak at Flemings).
3. A good night of sleep in a secured (locked up) house with the windows closed and no bugs.


----------



## Schramm

As a female, my main desire right now is hot shower and soap... I don't really care about smelly stuff, (yes I have it now). I would worry more on feminine products, deodorants, lotions, chap sticks and sun blocks. ` Also FYI nail polish and other make-up like products actually go bad, so depending on how long it takes to get back to normal will depends on if the products works... it would be a good thing to get herbs and plants, learn how to make oils if you want to make /trade smelling things. its a trade and most women do like to smell pretty.



On a side note though, I do like nail polish so if there is a good deal, I'll probably stock up on it...lol


----------



## spokes

Mrs spokes here.

Not to totally gross out the guys here but I think an excellent bartering item over and above the girlie girl stuff will be feminine hygiene products. There is a double use here as sanitary napkins make great field dressings for wounds.

Personally I am a more practical woman. Durable comfortable clothes for working around the farm. Short hair for easy maintenance. Very little makeup, just a touch of mascara and frankly if I'm fighting for the survival of my husband and myself, bartering for mascara is going to be the least of my worries.

IMHO if the most important thing to a woman in a post SHTF scenario is scented soaps and perfumes then we really have a big problem with the survival of our species. I believe that what will matter is a woman's ability to adapt to changing conditions, provide food and clothing and medical care for her family, help with work that she doesn't consider to be 'womans work', handle a firearm safely, hunt if the need arises, preserve what she hunts or grows in her garden, etc. 

I think secondary bartering items for woman are going to be items like salt for preserving meat and seasoning (ever read "Alas Babylon? that book talks about what happens in humid hot areas post apocalypse when the community runs out of salt) medicinal herbs and antibiotics, baby diapers, canning jars and lids, cloth, treadle sewing machines, garden seeds, buttons, I think the list could go on forever.

Yep, we all like the scented soaps and lotions but our survival does not depend on them. Unfortunately there are way too many in the non prepping society that thinks they do.


----------



## microprepper

I have discovered that prickly-pear wine is easy to make and tastes very very good. (the juice is thick and ferments like apple cider). For lipstick, etc: a purplish red can be had from the thickened juice of prickly-pear cactus fruits and a little warmer red from beets or raspberries. I never tried to make lipstick but any kind of wax, like bayberry wax or beeswax, might be a good start. Bacon grease? Hmmmm..... *returns to tending jars of prickly-pear wine*


----------



## tango

My job often required me to go other cities to work, mostly with a crew, (as many as 4).
We would stay in motels and I would ask the others to take all the freebees, soap, shampoo, etc. each day.
I have a huge amount of stuff to pack into baggies for barter.
Disposable razors, small tubes of toothpaste, floss, small packets of Kleenex, etc. will be included.


----------



## Casie

Fun topic of discussion! Any soap or toothpaste or deodorant or wine will do fine, but these are my *comfort items*. And if I was without them, I would be _very_ interested in procuring more through trades.

Baby Lotion to keep my skin smooth.
Vaseline to deep moisturize lips, hands, elbows, and heels.
Baby Powder to keep me cool and comfortable.
Garnier Fructis shampoo to keep my ponytail clean and shiny.


----------



## herofb

For sure we have some stocks (only a couple of more than our general need) but to be honest in a real post acopolyctical situation i do not want my wife to shine when everyone is looks dirty , it is the same mentality not have the best looking home or a shtf vehicle during shtf


----------



## Smokin04

I think little zip lock bags with toiletry items would go a long way once the trading began. I think my bags would be equipped like this:
Travel toothbrush+toothpaste
Disposable razor
tube of chapstick
dental floss
foot powder
travel size deodorant
travel shampoo + body wash
dose of tylenol
dose of multivitamins
packet of coffee
4 band-aids

And for my regular traders a single serving bottle of alcohol. (Like the little shooters at the liquor stores, that should keep them coming back).

Also FWIW, In my experience when in field conditions (like SHTF) the side that had better sanitation, hot meals/showers, medical, etc. had much better morale on the battle field. Morale items like those mentioned in this thread are very important items, even though they are thought of as trivial at times. Anything that will make me or my companions "feel better" or improve our morale, will make us more ready to fight (read: more effective in battle). The higher the morale, the higher the will to fight. (Not true in all cases IE Battle of the Bulge, but you get the point)


----------



## oldmurph58

PaulS said:


> The basic cleanliness items are (or should be) part of every kit. I don't use perfumed soaps - I use liquid dish detergent. It is made to clean oil and dirt quickly and rinse off easily. I use it for body wash and shampoo and I have for decades. It is biodegradable, has no added scent (unless you buy the scented variety), and it is disinfectant. You can even kill lice with it in strong enough solutions.
> 
> It stores easily and for extended periods of time as long as it is unopened and not diluted.


 I think you are right but shtf and trying to rebuild, I think a woman smelling good, would be a good thing. shoot there aint much left.


----------



## oldmurph58

Smokin04 said:


> I think little zip lock bags with toiletry items would go a long way once the trading began. I think my bags would be equipped like this:
> Travel toothbrush+toothpaste
> Disposable razor
> tube of chapstick
> dental floss
> foot powder
> travel size deodorant
> travel shampoo + body wash
> dose of tylenol
> dose of multivitamins
> packet of coffee
> 4 band-aids
> 
> And for my regular traders a single serving bottle of alcohol. (Like the little shooters at the liquor stores, that should keep them coming back).
> 
> Also FWIW, In my experience when in field conditions (like SHTF) the side that had better sanitation, hot meals/showers, medical, etc. had much better morale on the battle field. Morale items like those mentioned in this thread are very important items, even though they are thought of as trivial at times. Anything that will make me or my companions "feel better" or improve our morale, will make us more ready to fight (read: more effective in battle). The higher the morale, the higher the will to fight. (Not true in all cases IE Battle of the Bulge, but you get the point)


 I know a ton of preppers say "no", but I always thought home made booze or pot would be good trade stuff. People will always want it.


----------



## microprepper

I think small containers might be a mistake for many items. You're carrying a lot of weight and if you look at a stack of small lotion bottles, for example, you are wasting space with all those caps in the storage area. Why not keep nonperishable goods in bulk and expect your trading partners to bring containers? Also look at density: bar soap will take less space than liquid and heavy creams will go further than lotions. 

oldmurph, I'm actually learning the art of making prickly-pear wine and looking at other fruits for the same purpose :grin:

You know how to make apple-jack, right? Freeze hard cider in a big cube and then tap the liquid alcohol that collects in the center. Never tried it because when my brother made some he and his friends did not save me any!


----------



## JessPrep

I personally don't think women will give a toss until things are back to normal ... tampons on the other hand ...!


----------



## Smokin04

I thought it was strange the first time a member of my unit handed me a box of tampons for "distribution." Turns out, tampons are great for fixing bullet wounds in the field...insert tampon into wound, apply pressure bandage and go. Just be careful when removing, they will have a tendency to pull the clot out with them.


----------



## Slippy

When I played golf, I would keep a few tampons in my golf bag. When another player made a real bad shot or missed a putt short, I would hand him one of the tampons and say something like "nice shot Susan, looked like your tampon fell out during you back swing". 

Funny to us guys on the golf course but not so funny to at least half of the population.


----------



## Smokin04

I don't care who you are...that's funny right there.


----------



## shotlady

when the Bradley was in Afghanistan he fluffed out a tampon to look like a flower and put it on his shirt to go drive the general (some bigwig). he wanted out of it, says the generals and colonels get shot at and stolen, a quick way to die so he tried to get in trouble. the feller asks him if he thinks it is appropriate, why would he do that... his answer is " because im ****ing classy, sir!"


----------



## BagLady

When I was in high school, we had to bring in items you normally use once then throw away. We had to come up with ways to re-purpose those items. Everyone brought things like milk cartons, and newspaper. I brought a tampon!


----------



## wild woman 1

WOW what a thought. As a RN I should have thought of that! Sanitary pads are GREAT for trauma dressings and now a use for Tampons too! I also collect Hotel Freebies. A box of Baking Soda will brush a lot of teeth...just store plenty of cheap toothbrush's also.


----------



## StarPD45

BagLady said:


> When I was in high school, we had to bring in items you normally use once then throw away. We had to come up with ways to re-purpose those items. Everyone brought things like milk cartons, and newspaper. I brought a tampon!


OK. Spill. :-o


----------



## PaulS

Well, I know of no way to reuse a tampon. I know there are many uses for them but after one use... I think that's it.


----------



## shotlady

wild woman 1 said:


> WOW what a thought. As a RN I should have thought of that! Sanitary pads are GREAT for trauma dressings and now a use for Tampons too! I also collect Hotel Freebies. A box of Baking Soda will brush a lot of teeth...just store plenty of cheap toothbrush's also.


what is the storage life of baking soda? does it store indefinitely?


----------



## waretrop

Add baking soda to vinegar, if it foams up it's good yet.

I have a problem with buying just "one" of anything. We laugh about me......

I keep at least 6 tooth pastes and probably 20 cakes of soap, 48 toilet paper, always an unopen baking soda and powder. I do use baggies for hubbies lunches so I go buy $30 worth when i need them. If you buy one box during the week at my Dollar Store you get a coupon for the next weekend to get $5 off a $25 purchase. That saves me and I get to buy in volume.

I also have never liked perfume smells so for years I used non smelly clothing soap, keep 4 big containers in stock all the time, and deodorant. Now I use just baking soda for deodorant. I shower every 24 hours, plain water works wonders.

Just give me my bleach and ammonia and I am happy.

Well, I could go on and on with all extras I have and that I try to use very little in the line of beauty needs. I only wear just a little make up when my hubby takes me out and that is not too often.  I love olive oil.....


----------



## RNprepper

I agree with Tirednurse that hand cream and good moisturizing lotions are going to be very important. I would also add lip balm or chap stix. Cracking skin HURTS. Cracking skin gets infected. Cracking skin and lips are just plain miserable. Whenever I camp or work outdoors a lot, it is dry skin that bugs me to death. I think travel size (or a little larger) bottles/tubes of hand cream and lip balm would be hot trade items. If the cream smells nice, then all the better.


----------



## SquirrelBait

Wet wipes would be good. 

Now don't look sideways at me, But has anyone thought about condoms? They are light, Don't take up a lot of room, Plenty of demand, And when it rains they keep water out of a rifle barrel. *Ahem*


----------



## SquirrelBait

paraquack said:


> Lucky which recipe is for toothpaste?


Baking soda and coconut oil. Half and Half. Or do oil pulling...?


----------



## PaulS

If you want to use condoms for barter - and there are many uses for them - be sure not to get the latex condoms. Many people have latex allergies and cannot come in contact without severe reactions. Most doctors and hospitals are phasing out latex in favor of nitrile gloves and fluid protective appliances. 

If my wife had been stabbed and you used a latex device to put pressure on the wound she would die of asphyxiation long before she bled out.


----------



## Guest

something to think about is to stock up on oatmeal bath powder..lots of people have skin conditions and in a environment of outdoors, insect bites, and heat exposure this could be very helpful. i have tons of this kind of stuff mainly because i was born with eczema and i remember when i was young the horrible itching because of heat and allergies intensifying the eczema. as a child I would scratch my arms and the back of my knees until they bled..do you think i would trade food,bullets for this simple aid if i didnt have any? to me sensitive non scented soaps hold much more value than scented ones. things like this are something to think of in shtf trade. you need variety and purpose and quality. 

for chapstick stock up on chapsticks with vitamin E and high sun screen protection for example because it serves multiple purposes, expanding in the process your customer potential.


----------



## PaulS

Grow Aloe - it contains a lot of vitamin E and sooths chapped and burnt skin. Mix the juice with honey or sugar and it promote healing of the skin and protects against infection.


----------



## SquirrelBait

I like coconut oil. I use it for almost everything from a dentifrice, To a humectant. 

It has an SPF of 4, It's easily absorbed, And bugs don't like it. 

I don't dry off with a towel any more. I massage coconut oil into my wet skin, Displacing the water, And leaving my skin well moisturized.


----------



## Guest

PaulS said:


> Grow Aloe - it contains a lot of vitamin E and sooths chapped and burnt skin. Mix the juice with honey or sugar and it promote healing of the skin and protects against infection.


have a pot just taking up space ill go out looking for aloe plant today after class. i need plants that can survive heat anyways lol


----------



## microprepper

Aloe juice is also very good to drink if you mix it with fruit juice or wine. I make a kind of sangria with aloe, blush wine, and prickly-pear juice.

I have been buying the aloe juice but I did try to squeeze some and it was pretty good. I used a citrus-squeezer and a pretty big aloe leaf. You need a big aloe to get a cup of juice. It can be kind of bitter.


----------



## microprepper

nightshade said:


> something to think about is to stock up on oatmeal bath powder..lots of people have skin conditions and in a environment of outdoors, insect bites, and heat exposure this could be very helpful. i have tons of this kind of stuff mainly because i was born with eczema and i remember when i was young the horrible itching because of heat and allergies intensifying the eczema. as a child I would scratch my arms and the back of my knees until they bled..do you think i would trade food,bullets for this simple aid if i didnt have any? to me sensitive non scented soaps hold much more value than scented ones. things like this are something to think of in shtf trade. you need variety and purpose and quality.
> 
> for chapstick stock up on chapsticks with vitamin E and high sun screen protection for example because it serves multiple purposes, expanding in the process your customer potential.


Sounds good! I will try the oatmeal powder. I bet it will be good mixed with powdered mint leaves!


----------

